# Mother of all Shoot's Hoyt Challenge 2011



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

Just to clear up some confusion this shoot is open to any one not just to people who shoot a HOYT bow.

The only part of the shoot that is exclusive to HOYT is the Pro-Am Challenge that runs Saturday night after the main competion is over around 7 PM. 

If you have not registered yet please do so time slots are filling up fast

If you want to shoot with a certain group please register your group at the same time max 4 shooters to a group

15 - 20 trade booths on site so far

www.centralalbertaarchers.ca
[email protected]
Phone 403-343-1153

Hope to see you there


----------

